# [HOWTO]Ati Drivers

## paul_pl

Widziałem, że sporo osób ma problemy z instalacją sterowników Ati.

Postaram się opisać jak zrobić to szybko i bezboleśnie, opis na podstawie własnych bolesnych przeżyć i doświadczeń  :Smile: 

1.  Konfiguracja jądra

Wkompiluj w jądro jako _moduły_ obsluge AGP:

```
<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)
```

oraz obsługe chipsetu, który masz na plycie:

```
<M> VIA chipset support
```

```

Location:

      -> Device Drivers

            -> Character Drivers
```

Nie zaznaczaj w jądrze opcji dla DRI.

2. Xorg

Xorg-server powinien być zbudowany z ustawioną flagą USE "dri".

Dodaj do pliku /etc/portage/package.use linijke:

```
x11-base/xorg-server dri
```

Następnie:

```
# emerge xorg-server
```

Do /etc/make.conf dodaj

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" 
```

no i:

```
# emerge xorg-x11
```

Edytujemy plik /etx/X11/xorg.conf, odnajdujemy:

```
#Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

#EndSection
```

i usuwamy znaki komentarza "#"

3. Ati-drivers

Sciągamy sterowniki ati:

```
# emerge ati-drivers
```

4. Ładujemy moduły

Moduły ładujemy w kolejności:

```

# modprobe agpgart

# modprobe via-agp

# modprobe fglrx

```

Oczywiście moduły dodajemy do skryptów startowych tak aby były ładowane wraz ze startem systemu.

5. Konfiguracja

Odpalamy xorgconfig i ustawiamy według naszych upodobań.

Następnie odpalamy aticonfig.

Najważniejsza to odpalić aticonfig z opcjami:

```
# aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

oraz:

```
# aticonfig --internal-agp=off
```

6. Czy działa?

Po załączeniu się iksów (oczywiście jeżeli wogóle odpalą  :Smile: ) wydajemy komendę:

```
 $ glxinfo
```

I szukamy linijki "direct rendering: Yes" jeżeli ją znajdziemy to yessss... prawdopodobnie wszystko śmiga jak należy,

jeżeli zaś zamiast Yes będzie "No", no cóż tyn razem się nie udało, grzebiemy dalej.

Tak jak pisałem, opiera się to na moich doświadczeniach z kartami ati (radeon 9200 i radeon 9550) nie gwarantuje, że będzie działać własnie u Ciebie  :Razz: Last edited by paul_pl on Wed Apr 26, 2006 1:15 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## kfiaciarka

Należałoby dodać ze dla posiadaczy athlonów64 potrzeba wkompliować moduł amd64-agp:)

----------

## rane

 *paul_pl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Xorg-server powinien być zbudowany z ustawioną flagą "dri":
> 
> ```
> ...

 

W wolnej chwili poczytaj o USE i /etc/portage. 

(http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2&sectionc=3#doc_chap2)

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## paul_pl

Wiem co to sa flagi USE.

Napisałem to w ten sposob aby wygladalo bardziej obrazowo.

----------

## rane

To nie jest obrazowo, tylko niepoprawnie. Daj przyklad z /etc/portage/package.use.

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## paul_pl

Niepoprawnie.. w jakim sensie?

----------

## rane

 *paul_pl wrote:*   

> Niepoprawnie.. w jakim sensie?

 

Jak przeczytasz rzeczony rozdzial to sie dowiesz.

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## paul_pl

No.. ok.. :] ale.. ale.. nie wazne

Zaraz poprawie, proponuje usunac ta dyskusuje zeby nie zasmiecac tematu.

----------

## rane

To juz lezy w gestii moderatorow. 

Dzieki za poprawienie tekstu.

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## kfiaciarka

No bo ta flaga jest domyslna:d Ja ma nvidie, nic nie dodawałem do make.conf a xorg-server się z tą flagą skompilował :Smile:  Jeszcze przydałby się ten link : http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.htmlLast edited by kfiaciarka on Wed Apr 26, 2006 1:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## paul_pl

blah.. oczywscie, jest domyslna - znow moj blad, pisalem z pamieci bez sprawdzenia.. wstyd!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## mbar

Nie mówiąc o tym, że te moduły też nie są potrzebne, ja AGP i chipset mam na stałe a nie jako moduł. I działa.

----------

## paul_pl

Dlatego napisałem że opiera się to na _moich_ doświadczeniach. 

ZTCP gdy kiedyś instalowalem gentoo nie chciało działać w inny sposób.

Równie dobrze moża wogóle nie kompilować obsugi AGP i skorzystać z tej zawartej w sterownikach, ale _u mnie_ tez nie dzialalo to dobrze.

----------

## waltharius

Dodać też należy, że posiadacze amd64 powinni wyłączyć w kernelu IOMMU zanim będą mogli ustawić agpgart. Inaczej ta opcja jest wyłączona.

Zrobiłem wszsytko tak jak tu napisane. Czytałem też mnóstwo innych handbooków i howto ale u mnie ciągle to nie chce ruszyć.

Po wydaniu polecenia:

```
glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

 mam takie krzaczki.

Nie mam już zielonego pojęcia jak to naprawić.

Oto mj xorg.conf:

```
#Section "Extensions"

#   Option   "Composite" "Enable"

#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     370   270   # mm

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "IBM"

   ModelName    "IBM P96"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 107.0

   VertRefresh  48.0 - 120.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedXinerama"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

   Driver      "fglrx"

#   Driver      "radeon"

   Identifier  "Card0"

#   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]"

   Option       "RenderAccel" "true"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "(null)"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "off"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

Wygenerowany automatycznie, ale musiałem nanieść poprawki bo źle mi myszkę wykrył i nie chciał startować. 

Gdzie tkwi błąd? Bo może ja już za dużo czytałem na ten temat i umyka mi jakiś drobny problem, jako że skupiłem się na całości a nie na indywidualnych problemach.

Z góry dzięki za pomoc i 

pozdrawiam

walth

EDIT:

Dodam jeszcze, że 

```
lspci |grep AGP
```

 nie pokazuje zupełnie nic, czyli jak bym nie miał AGP.

A komenda 

```
aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Found fglrx primary device section

```

natomiast:

```
aticonfig --internal-agp=off

Using xorg.conf

Warning: Option 'UseInternalAGPGART' doesn't affect running session.

aticonfig: Writing to 'xorg.conf' failed.

No ATI fglrx device was found in the file: 'xorg.conf'.

Please run 'aticonfig --initial' or change the 'Driver' part of your configuration

file to "fglrx" and run aticonfig again.

```

oczywiście odpalane po wyjściu z kde i zamknięciu kdm.

----------

## paul_pl

Daj log ze startu X

----------

## waltharius

```
        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf8122000 - 0xf81220ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf8120000 - 0xf81200ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf8121000 - 0xf81217ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xf8020000 - 0xf802ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xf8030000 - 0xf803ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf8122000 - 0xf81220ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf8120000 - 0xf81200ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf8121000 - 0xf81217ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xf8020000 - 0xf802ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xf8030000 - 0xf803ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [32] 0  0       0xf80003b0 - 0xf80003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [33] 0  0       0xf80003c0 - 0xf80003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xf8020000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4e48)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xe8000000

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (256 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling disabled

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on port 2-----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: IBM  Model: 1997  Serial#: 16843009

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2001  Week: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 37  vert.: 27

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.50

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.280 greenY: 0.605

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 85  vid: 22897

(II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) RADEON(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) RADEON(0): #6: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 85  vid: 22953

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 52.6 MHz   Image Size:  352 x 264 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 960  h_sync: 972  h_sync_end 1080 h_blank_end 1260 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 529  v_sync: 530  v_sync_end 540 v_blanking: 557 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: IBM P96

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 48  V max: 120 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 107 kHz, PixClock max 230 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: 5556605

(II) RADEON(0):

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=46909632846912; xclk=33800

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(WW) RADEON(0): config file vrefresh range 50-160Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.

(II) RADEON(0): flatron: Using hsync range of 30.00-96.00 kHz

(II) RADEON(0): flatron: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1792x1344,flatron) mode clock 261MHz exceeds DDC maximum 230MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1856x1392,flatron) mode clock 288MHz exceeds DDC maximum 230MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1920x1440,flatron) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 230MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1920x1440,flatron) mode clock 297MHz exceeds DDC maximum 230MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1920x1440,flatron) mode clock 341.35MHz exceeds DDC maximum 230MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (2048x1536,flatron) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 230MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (2048x1536,flatron) mode clock 340.48MHz exceeds DDC maximum 230MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (2048x1536,flatron) mode clock 388.04MHz exceeds DDC maximum 230MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 65.0 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (I)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.6 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(--) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (370, 270) mm

(--) RADEON(0): DPI set to (87, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

        of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xf8020000 - 0xf802ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf8122000 - 0xf81220ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf8120000 - 0xf81200ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf8121000 - 0xf81217ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xf8020000 - 0xf802ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xf8030000 - 0xf803ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [16] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [17] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [18] 0  0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [35] 0  0       0xf80003b0 - 0xf80003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [36] 0  0       0xf80003c0 - 0xf80003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(WW) RADEON(0): Enabling DRM support

        *** Direct rendering support is highly experimental for Radeon 9500

        *** and newer cards. The 3d mesa driver is not provided in this tree.

        *** A very experimental (and incomplete) version is available from Mesa CVS.

        *** Additional information can be found on http://r300.sourceforge.net

        *** This message has been last modified on 2005-08-07.

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1024) to (1280,1026)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7165

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1026)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7161

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/multimedia/theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

Takie coś. Niewiele jestem w stanie tu odczytać  :Sad: 

----------

## Raku

to widziałeś?

```
aticonfig: Writing to 'xorg.conf' failed. 

No ATI fglrx device was found in the file: 'xorg.conf'. 

Please run 'aticonfig --initial' or change the 'Driver' part of your configuration 

file to "fglrx" and run aticonfig again.
```

a wg tego:

```
(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default 

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,8191) 

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1024) to (1280,1026) 

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7165 

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer. 

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled 

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
```

używasz sterowników z xorg, a nie fglrx.

----------

## waltharius

No dobra a jak to zmienić? Bo pojęcia nie mam. Mam poinstalowane wszelkie sterowniki (ati-drivers, ati-drivers-extra), ale niegdzie nie wyczytałem żeby należało zmienić "ręcznie" sterowniki z x'owych na ati. Jak to zrobić?

----------

## Raku

no ten komunikat chyba mów wyraźnie:

 *Quote:*   

> aticonfig: Writing to 'xorg.conf' failed.
> 
> No ATI fglrx device was found in the file: 'xorg.conf'. 
> 
> Please run 'aticonfig --initial' or change the 'Driver' part of your configuration 
> ...

 

----------

## n0rbi666

A 

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

? bez tego będziemy używac domyślnego x-orgowego opengla  :Smile: 

----------

## waltharius

Ok zrobiłem tak jak napisaliście i mam directrendering. Ale glxgeras zawiesza mi kompa. Rusza się tylko myszka :/

http://www.waltharius.easyisp.pl/rozne/Xorg.0.log <---- tuaj zamieszczam loga X. Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie sugestie i propozycje.

Pozdrawiam

walth

----------

## mbar

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> Dodać też należy, że posiadacze amd64 powinni wyłączyć w kernelu IOMMU zanim będą mogli ustawić agpgart. Inaczej ta opcja jest wyłączona.
> 
> 

 

Eheheh, teraz żeś dowalił, IOMMU musi być włączone. A AGP wtedy jest zawsze włączone.

----------

## waltharius

 *mbar wrote:*   

>  *waltharius wrote:*   Dodać też należy, że posiadacze amd64 powinni wyłączyć w kernelu IOMMU zanim będą mogli ustawić agpgart. Inaczej ta opcja jest wyłączona.
> 
>  
> 
> Eheheh, teraz żeś dowalił, IOMMU musi być włączone. A AGP wtedy jest zawsze włączone.

 

To zobacz na przykład tu:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-453809-highlight-iommu.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-442843-highlight-iommu.html

Jak miałem włączone IOMMU to nie mogłem włączym agpgart. Dopiero wyłączenie tej opcji umożliwiło włączenie agpgart.

----------

## mbar

Dotarłeś do postów zawierających bzdury. Nie będę się wdawał w dyskusję i tłumaczył jak krowie na miedzy co oznacza symbol "---" w konfiguracji kernela.

Ja u siebie na AMD64 mam włączone IOMMU i ati-drivers działają mi bez problemu na X800. Ty masz wyłączone IOMMU i ci nie działa. Wnioski wyciągnij sam.

----------

## waltharius

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Dotarłeś do postów zawierających bzdury. Nie będę się wdawał w dyskusję i tłumaczył jak krowie na miedzy co oznacza symbol "---" w konfiguracji kernela.
> 
> Ja u siebie na AMD64 mam włączone IOMMU i ati-drivers działają mi bez problemu na X800. Ty masz wyłączone IOMMU i ci nie działa. Wnioski wyciągnij sam.

 

A może byś jednak wyjaśnił mi co znaczą te "---" w konfiguracji kernela bo jak tylko włącze IOMMU to dostaję:

```
 --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)
```

a z taką opcją mi agp nie działa.

----------

## Raku

to oznacza, że dana opcja jest na sztywno włączona (wartość "Y") bez mozliwości wyłączenia. Jest więc statycznie wkompilowana w jądro.

Zawsze po etapie konfiguracji możesz podejrzeć, jak dana opcja jest ustawiona przeglądając zawartość pliku .config.

----------

## waltharius

Dzięki. Szkoda w takim razie, że nikt na forum nie poprawił tamtych bzdur, które znalazłem.  W takim razie będę z tym walczył dalej  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

walth

----------

## mbar

A po czym wnosisz, że nie działa?

----------

## waltharius

 *mbar wrote:*   

> A po czym wnosisz, że nie działa?

 

Jeśli to było do mnie to po tym wnoszę, że nie działa iż komenda

```
glxgears
```

zawiesza mi system. A 

```
fgl_gears
```

 zawiesza po chwili. Wykona ze 3 przeliczenia prędkości i zwicha  :Sad:  Dodatkowo straciłem możliwość odtwarzania TV, 

```
ctrl+alt+backspace
```

 zawieszaja kompa (czarny ekaran i zero reakcji. Mój xorg.conf się nie zmienił, a logi też w zasadzie bez zmian. http://www.waltharius.easyisp.pl/rozne/Xorg.0.log

Nie wiem już naprawdę co mam z tym zrobić. Gdzieś coś pominąłem ale preczytałem już tyle HOWTO, że naprawdę nie wiem co miałbym pominąć.

Nie wiem jak intepretować, że:

```
lspci |grep AGP
```

nie podaje żadnego wyniku?

Po tym właśnie sądzę, że mi nie działa. Będę (jak zawsze zresztą) bardzo wdzięczny za wszelką pomoc/sugestie.

Pozdrawiam

walth

----------

## Dael...

Sklejono dwa tematy

Witam...

Gentoo mam od 3 tygodni wiec prosze o wyrozumialosc...

Ostatni tydzien spedzilem na probie konfiguracji akceleracji sprzetowej...

bezskutecznie

Przeczytalem oficjalne FAQ, rozne HOWTO, itp... i nic...

Bylbym wdzienczy za pomoc lub odeslanie w...

Moj sprzet to:

Ati Radeon 9600Pro 128MB

MSI K7N2-Delta

kernel: linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r4

x: oxrg-x11 7.0

Problem polega na tym, iz nie potrafie zmusic x'ow do zaladowania modulu "glx"...

Czego bym nie probowal w logu startu x'ow mam:

```

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)

```

Kolejna wedlug mnie interesujace informacja to:

```

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP) found

```

Nastepnie dostaje (WW) na temat trybow graficznych (wiekszosci), typu:

```

(WW) (1600x1200,My Monitor) mode clock 229.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

```

i na koncu najciekawsze informacje:

```

(WW) RADEON(0): Enabling DRM support

   *** Direct rendering support is highly experimental for Radeon 9500

   *** and newer cards. The 3d mesa driver is not provided in this tree.

   *** A very experimental (and incomplete) version is available from Mesa CVS.

   *** Additional information can be found on http://r300.sourceforge.net

   *** This message has been last modified on 2005-08-07.

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1024) to (1280,1026)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7165

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1026)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7161

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia/theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

```

nie wiem co jeszcze moze byc pomocne...

moze:

```

lspci | grep AGP

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

```

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia_agp              9116  1

agpgart                36808  1 nvidia_agp

```

```

glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

Z gory dzieki za uwage... :/[/code]

----------

## mbar

Z tego wszystkiego AGP może się tyczyć tylko ostatnie polecenie, wszystkie inne mają także inne przyczyny  :Wink: 

A co podaje gołe lspci?

----------

## Drwisz

 *waltharius wrote:*   

>  *mbar wrote:*   A po czym wnosisz, że nie działa? 
> 
> Jeśli to było do mnie to po tym wnoszę, że nie działa iż komenda
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A sprawdź na innym jądrze np. vaniliowym. Gdy miałem ati, sterowniki czasem się gryzły z jądrem paczowanym przez zespół gentoo. I występowały właśnie takie kwiatki jak u Ciebie. Sporo osiągnąłeś, jeszcze tylko troszkę wysiłku i "zagdaka"   :Smile: 

----------

## waltharius

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Z tego wszystkiego AGP może się tyczyć tylko ostatnie polecenie, wszystkie inne mają także inne przyczyny 
> 
> A co podaje gołe lspci?

 

Jeśli to było do mnie to:

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:09.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d0)

00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6120/VT6121/VT6122 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 11)

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] (Secondary)

```

@Drwisz spróbuję tak zrobić jak piszesz. Ktoś mi też poradził, że jeśli mam ati to kernel tylko 2.6.15, ale nie ma go już w portage więc mam 2.6.15-r8, ale nie sądzę, żeby to mogło mieć aż takie znaczenie. A jak vanilliowy kernel to którą wersję doradzasz? Żeby się nie okazało, że męczę się z niewłaściwą wersją  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam i dzięki za wsparcie  :Smile: 

----------

## paul_pl

Prónowałes uzywać sterowników agp zawartych w ati-drivers?

----------

## waltharius

 *paul_pl wrote:*   

> Prónowałes uzywać sterowników agp zawartych w ati-drivers?

 

Jeśli chodzi o konfiguracje agp to jestem zielony. Skompilowałem ati-drivers, odpaliłem później eselecta, żeby opengl był z ati ale nie wiem czy to to o co pytasz  :Smile:  Mam też te extrasy do ati drivers tylko, że w menu ati w kmenu nie ma nic ciekawego. WIem, że jakimś sposobem wyłączyłą mi się tv (tv mam przez kartę tv a nie na graficznej) ale z tym powalczę później.

----------

## paul_pl

```
#aticonfig  --internal-agp=on

```

Ale afair musisz miec wylaczone agp z kernela.

----------

## waltharius

Czyli w moim przypdaku musiałbym mieć wyłaćzone to agpgart a co za tym idzie musiałbym wyłaćzyć IOMMU co podobno jest błędem. Czy dobrze rozumuję? Ale to wszsytko wydaje mi się jakieś nie teges chociżby dlatego, że przecież u innych działa   :Cool:  Problem pewnie leży po stronie kernela i jak tylko skończy mi się kompilować update systemu to wezmę się za vanilla-sources. Chyba, że są jeszcze jakieś propozycje? Bo tego:

```
aticonfig  --internal-agp=on 
```

 nie powinienem włączać dopóki nie wyłącze w kernelu agp?

----------

## Dael...

Moze ktos moglby napisac jak zdiagnozowac powod pierwszego bledu:

```

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0) 

```

Chyba, ze dla kazdego z errorow musze zakladac osobny temat....

----------

## Raku

 *Dael... wrote:*   

> Moze ktos moglby napisac jak zdiagnozowac powod pierwszego bledu:
> 
> ```
> 
> (II) LoadModule: "glx"
> ...

 

ja bym stawiał na brak pliku /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libglx.so

----------

## Dael...

fakt... tylko w jaki sposob dodac tam ten plik?

----------

## Raku

 *Dael... wrote:*   

> fakt... tylko w jaki sposob dodac tam ten plik?

 

u mnie jest on w pakiecie xorg-server. Przekompiluj go. Sprawdź, czy masz flagę dri ustawioną (choć nie wiem, czy ma ona z tym związek)

----------

## Dael...

Zasadniczo wielkie dzieki, dziala...

Jednak nadal nie mam oczekiwanej akceleracji...

Za to w logach znalazlem:

```

(II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

glxgears dziala szybko przez 2-3 sekundy, po czym dostaje info:

```

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

```

i caly system sie "muli"...

----------

## paul_pl

Sprawdz czy /etc/X11/xorg.conf masz taki wpis:

```

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

----------

## Dael...

xorg.conf wyglada nastepujaco:

```

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "pl"

   Option       "XkbVariant" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier  "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

   VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

   Option       "RenderAccel" "true"

   Option       "backingstore" "true"

   VideoRam    131072

   Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "off" 

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "true"

EndSection

```

EDIT:

Alez jestem niekumaty... az mi glupio ;]

Widze przeciez info z logow:

```

(II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* * 

```

i oczywiscie nie widze zwiazku z xorg.conf, gdzie jest:

```

Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "true"

EndSection

```

;] no... ale nic... mlody jestem...

Teraz wszystko wyglada dobrze... na oko:

```

glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

```

```

glxgears

13007 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2601.263 FPS

13830 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2765.998 FPS

13831 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2766.019 FPS

```

Wielkie dzieki za pomoc...

Szczegolnie dla: Raku

I powodzenia pozostalym zycze...

----------

## Drwisz

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Drwisz spróbuję tak zrobić jak piszesz. Ktoś mi też poradził, że jeśli mam ati to kernel tylko 2.6.15, ale nie ma go już w portage więc mam 2.6.15-r8, ale nie sądzę, żeby to mogło mieć aż takie znaczenie. A jak vanilliowy kernel to którą wersję doradzasz? Żeby się nie okazało, że męczę się z niewłaściwą wersją 
> 
> Pozdrawiam i dzięki za wsparcie 

 

Wydaje mi się że, najnowsza wersja będzie w sam raz. Obecnie jako stabilna jest wersja 2.6.16.11. Sprawdź z nią. Jeśli coś będzie nie tak użyj starszej wersji. Troszkę z tym zabawy jest ale, naprawdę warto z każdym następnym razem będzie szybciej. Nic nie zastąpi doświadczenia. Jest ono bezcenne, i procentuje w trudnych sytuacjach. Przy okazji poćwiczysz konfigurację jądra   :Razz: 

Jeśli używasz np: vesa-tng poćwiczysz paczowanie  :Razz: 

----------

## waltharius

Zabawy z tym się nie boję chociaż akurat teraz nie mam czasu na to, ale jak tylko znajdę wolną chwilkę to na pewno się pobawię. Teraz zauważyłem straszny spadek wydajności systemu, jeśli chodzi o X. Nie mogę ich wyłączyć ani zrestartować bo zawieszają kompa... Przyznam, że jestem dość zły na siebie, że mi tak topornie idzie ta instalacja sterów ati, ale widać czegoś nie kumam i gdzieś robię błąd. Może pomoże instalacja vanillowego kernela, chociaż wolałbym mieć ten z gentoo. Będę jednak walczył jak tylko znajdę kilka godzin wolnego czasu który będę mógł w całości poświęcić na to zadanie  :Smile: 

Dzięki i 

pozdrawiam

walth

----------

## Raku

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> Przyznam, że jestem dość zły na siebie, że mi tak topornie idzie ta instalacja sterów ati, ale widać czegoś nie kumam i gdzieś robię błąd.

 

błąd zrobiłeś już na samym początku: kupiłeś kartę ATI.

----------

## RakuKrak

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *waltharius wrote:*   Przyznam, że jestem dość zły na siebie, że mi tak topornie idzie ta instalacja sterów ati, ale widać czegoś nie kumam i gdzieś robię błąd. 
> 
> błąd zrobiłeś już na samym początku: kupiłeś kartę ATI.

 

To lepiej ty się przyznaj jaką masz karte graficzną w swoim kompie   :Twisted Evil:  ??

Mi po wielkich bojach udało sie wreszcie postawić sterowniki ATI. Jednak przeźroczystości nie udało mi sie na niej uruchomić w stopniu zadowalającym.

(Nie)Szczęśliwy posiadacz ATI  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

Mam r9550. Ale jak bozia da podwyżkę albo żona wygra w totka (ostatnie dwa losowanie to dwie trójki, szkoda że się nie sumuje  :Sad: ), to w nowym komputerze będzie już jakiś GF 6600

przeźroczystości nie odpalisz, bo ATI nie obsługuje jej poprawnie (mi przynajmniej nie udało się na fglrx, a co z tego, że działa na sterownikach z xorg, skoro procesor bardziej się męczył niż przy kompilacji OO?)

Wg słów wyczytanych gdzies na sieci, composite będize obsługiwany przez fglrx, gdy przestanie być w fazie testowania w Xorg.

----------

## waltharius

Wiesz raku to wtedy nie był błąd bo byłem zapalonym użytkownikiem windowsa wtedy  :Smile:  Dopiero jakieś 3 miesiące później zapoznałem się z linuksem, ale to była pudełkowa wersja Mandrake 10.0 z binarnymi sterownikami, które się same instalowały, więc się nie przejmowałem  :Smile:  A, że windows szybko zniknął z mojego dysku to i nie było po co grafy zmieniać. Teraz chciałem właśnie dla - jak się dowiedziałem z postów wyżej - niedziałającej przeźroczystrości no i tego xgl'a co by popatrzeć  :Smile:  Może kiedyś zmienie kartę   :Rolling Eyes:  ale na razie nie prędko :] W każdym razie zanosi się, że w najbliższe dni znowu będę miał czas i pobawię się ponownie moim systemem (czyt. coś popsuję, coś naprawię, czegoś się nauczę  :Smile:  ).

Pozdrawiam

walth

----------

## stach

 *paul_pl wrote:*   

> Edytujemy plik /etx/X11/xorg.conf

 

jesli zmienisz etx na:

```
etc
```

, to może ktoś zaoszczędzi chwilke dezorientacji... :Razz: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Karpiu

Czy komuś udało sie to na jądrze 2.6.16 ???

----------

## RakuKrak

 *Karpiu wrote:*   

> Czy komuś udało sie to na jądrze 2.6.16 ???

 

```
gentoo # uname -a

Linux gentoo 2.6.16-gentoo #1 Mon Mar 27 23:15:15 CEST 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ GNU/Linux

gentoo raku # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier,

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 Generic
```

od raku: dodane znaczniki [ code ]

----------

## jurek

```
jurek@localhost ~ $ uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.16.14 #1 SMP Mon May 8 21:34:21 CEST 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

```
jurek@localhost ~ $ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X700 Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5755 (8.24.8)

```

----------

